
LangPro: Natural Language Theorem Prover - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.09417
======
nl
I'm really interested in this.

I follow the field fairly closely, I've implemented an open language question
answering system myself, as well as re-implemented parts of the Watson QA
system form their papers. I've built NN based entailment systems, and I built
a text summarisation system which still wins benchmark competitions 15 years
after it was built. Also, I use Superset (AirBNB's opensource Tableau
competitor) daily.

Basically, I'm not a complete neophyte in this and related fields.

But I don't have a clue what this system does.

I know Prolog and some about CCG. But the it talks about Tableau and I'm
completely lost.

Can someone please explain?

~~~
nullbyte
No need to brag, buddy.

~~~
saghm
It didn't come across as bragging to me; it provided useful context for the
question. For a naive reader like me, it demonstrated to me that someone much
more experienced in this area than me was confused by it. For a reader capable
of answering their question, it provided a baseline of their knowledge, which
is useful for determining what level of detail to go into when answering.

------
nurettin
How does this differ from what prolog does?

~~~
tom_mellior
Prolog is a programming language, and this isn't a programming language.
Prolog doesn't process natural language by itself. Prolog isn't a tableau-
based theorem prover.

This project is a natural-language-processing, tableau-based-theorem-proving
application implemented in the Prolog programming language.

~~~
nurettin
I mean how does the pruning constraint tree search applied in prolog
implementations differ from the tableaux method

~~~
nurettin
After some research, the tableaux method seems to require full coverage, which
would only converge with the search tree if all conditions have to be
exhausted.

